
Gerald M. Weinberg has passed away - braythwayt
https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156413364572778&id=605267777
======
braythwayt
Wikipedia entry for those who think, “The name sounds familiar, but...”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Weinberg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Weinberg)

